# صناعة البوليمرات



## suleeman (6 سبتمبر 2009)

من المفيد أن نتعلم شيئًا عن كيمياء البوليمرات. تتكون البوليمرات من جزيئات صغيرة تسمى مونومرات (أحاديات الحد). وتتكون أغلب هذه الجزيئات من ذرات الكربون والهيدروجين والنيتروجين والأكسجين. ويتضمن بعضها ذرات الكلور والفلور والسليكون والكبريت. وتتكون السلسلة البوليمرية من مئات أو آلاف أو حتى ملايين من حلقات المونومرات. وتصنع هذه الحلقات في بعض البوليمرات من نفس النوع من المونومرات، وتتكرر الحلقات مرات ومرات. وتتكون الأخرى من نوعين أو أكثر من المونومرات التي قد يتصل بعضها مع بعض عشوائيًا أو في تتابعات بالتبادل. وفي بعض البوليمرات ترتبط كتل أو مجموعة من نوع واحد من المونومرات مع كتل أو مجموعة نوع آخر. 

وقد يكون لسلاسل البوليمر أفرع أو تكون بدونها، وقد يكون للسلسلة أفرع من جانب واحد فقط أو يكون متبادلاً من جانب لآخر. وقد تُحزم السلاسل بعضها مع بعض في صف مستقيم لتصنع مادة صلبة قاسية متبلورة، أو قد تبقى متشابكة وتنتشر متباعدة لتصنع مادة هشّة مطاطية. وتعتمد خواص المادة على أنواع المونومرات في سلاسل البوليمر وطول السلاسل وترتيبها.ويمكن أن تمتزج أنواع مختلفة من جزيئات البوليمر بعضها ببعض لتكون سبائك بوليمرية أو مزيجًا. وتكوين السبائك يكون دائمًا أسهل من إنشاء بوليمرات صناعية جديدة. وقد يكون لها خواص تقع بين مكوناتها البوليمرية، أو قد يكون لها خواص أفضل من أيهما. ويمكن لعلماء المواد أن يصنعوا أصنافًا من المواد ذات خواصّ مثالية لأي غرض من الأغراض، وتستخدم هده المواد في منتجات شتى تتراوح بين رقائق تغليف الأفلام وأجزاء هياكل السيارات

كيف يصنع الراتنج. 
. يُعدّ صانعو الراتينجات البوليمرات بخلط مركبات كيميائية. وتختلف هذه المركبات من كيميائيات معروفة مثل النشادر والبنزين ومركبات ذات أسماء يَصْعُب نطقها مثل هكساميثلين ديامين.

وعندما يخلط الصانع مركبات مناسبة، تسبب التفاعلات الكيميائية تجمع الذرات بعضها حول بعض لتكون مونومرات. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك تسبب التفاعلات بلمرة المونومرات التي تكون سلاسل طويلة من الجزيئات. وتنتج عملية البلمرة الراتينج الصناعي.

يستعمل المصنعون المضافات كثيرًا لتغيير خواص الراتنج. وتتضمن المضافات الشائعة 1- إضافات التقوية 2- المالئات 3- الملدنات 4- الأخضاب.

$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## حسان طنبري (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
واللهى مشكورين جدا لهدا العمل العظيم بكل معنى الكلمة

بس ياريت توضحلي استادي الكريم كيفية تركيب دهان البلا ستيك والزياتي بطريقة يدوية ولك الشكر لانو غالي جدا في سورية


----------



## توفيق محمد الزاجي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ولكن ياحبذا بعض الرسومات والصور للبوليمرا والمونومرات


----------



## جيهان خالد (16 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع شكرا


----------

